# Ice Augers - what are you using?



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Thinking of getting a new auger (currently using a hand auger). What are you using and what would you buy if you had to get a new one - battery, propane, or gas? I'm thinking propane may be my choice.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Other than a couple hand augers I have a gas auger which is great for thick ice but are heavy. For around here a battery would be plenty. Pro they are light and I suppose the drill can be used for other things too. Con have heard there can be issues with it twisting and causing wrist injuries. Propane are pretty good too but never caught on because they came out at basically the same time as battery ones. Probably will convert to a battery in the next few years.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have the eskimo hc40 no complaints from me it seems to sip the propane and cuts like it should


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a Jiffy Xtreme 8 in propane auger. Nice and quiet and dependable


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Nils power auger!! Lightest and fast cutting.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

OHeyes said:


> Thinking of getting a new auger (currently using a hand auger). What are you using and what would you buy if you had to get a new one - battery, propane, or gas? I'm thinking propane may be my choice.


The Jiffy has been the workhorse for years but we went to the lithium powered batteries a couple of years ago and never looked back. No more mixing fuel or fuel on your gloves, etc etc. I’ve popped 40-50 holes on a single charge. Just about everybody here on PIB has gone to either lithium or propane. The technology can’t be beat. Good luck


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I use the 8" Ion battery powered. No complaints.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've got a 7" strikemaster (maybe mora, I forget but its blue) hand auger and an 8" eskimo stingrays gas.

Happy with both.

If you get a smaller diameter auger, you'll regret it if you want to target other fish than panfish.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Although this season we will have record ICE in Ohio, the Nils USA Cordless Drill Auger is all you will ever need.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What ice ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Fish2Win said:


> Nils power auger!! Lightest and fast cutting.


What he said^.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

X3 on the Nils! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I’m going to sell my spare nils power head with a 8” and 6” auger. Prolly around early December as I have 2 others that I fish with and don’t need these any longer. You guys think $300 is to low for 2 blue nils augers and a gas power head?


----------



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

I just purchased a ION 8 . I hope its a good one? I never owned an auger before. I'm kinda worried about the battery life


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Ions are nice. It'll be fine especially for around here.
If you're not taking multiple trips north every season a quality drill with a 6" - 8" auger is more than enough (cuts down on weight too). Now the options and pairing are endless. From battery size, drill, auger and auger size. 
A 20v dewalt with a 5ah battery and an 8" lazer will drill 12" of ice from dawn to dusk.
Lately a 6" mora with some elbow grease is all you need for NE Ohio. Gas is old news and propane is headed in the same direction.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

6" Nils Auger attrched to a Clam Drill Plate & Dewalt Drill.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

8" Nils hooked up to my Milwaukee 2704 drill with a kovac adapter and I carry a couple 5.0ah batteries. I don't think I've ever completely used up single battery in a full day of fishing. I like that I can use the drill to screw in my ice anchors with the adapter and can use the batteries to power my fishfinder, charge my phone, run my lights, and run my fan.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a mora attached to a clam plate and a Dewalt drill. Works great for me.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

8" K-drill w/ Rigid hammer drill and 5ah batteries. I can drill 25+ holes through 10" of ice on one battery. The knock on the 8" K-drill that you will hear is that the hole is only 7.5"...but if 1/2" is keeping you from getting all your trophies up through the hole, then I guess you should get something else. I believe I have about $300 in the entire setup. 

Lifetime warranty on the drill and the batteries. One-time free blade sharpening from K-drill. The entire rig weighs like 7#. My 9 year old can drill holes with it. Reverse the drill with the bit down the hole and it flushes all the slush away (no scooping). 

As far as ice fishing innovations are concerned, the K-drill changed everything in the auger world.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Lots of choices out there. Thanks for all the responses. Will need to get out to look at the options. Hopefully we'll have ice this season.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

8" Mora Laser attached to a Rigid drill with 9ah battery. Cuts for 2-3 days on a single charge, but that giant battery is HEAVY.


----------



## Lovin (Dec 6, 2020)

i use a spud bar My grandfather still fishes with me and it works great.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

I got a smoking deal on a Milwaukee Fuel drill so I've decided to try it with my 8" hand auger and a Kovac Ice Master adapter to see how that works. I was originally thinking propane, but looks like battery (Strikemaster, Ion, etc.) has really taken off and may be the way to go if I don't like the drill. I fish inland lakes so I think the drill should work out okay. We'll see. .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve used an Eskimo for years. I bought a new 8” Eskimo last year and gave my old one to my brother. It’s still running strong after 10+ years. New one has a new type carb and starts faster. Gas engine 50/1 mix.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

8” Nils with an 18v Milwaukee Fuel and 2 5 ah batteries. Can cut 30 holes through 10” of ice on one battery easy! The rig literally cuts like a hot knife through butter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Im going to switch to a lithium this year. Brand to be determined.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

icebucketjohn said:


> 6" Nils Auger attrched to a Clam Drill Plate & Dewalt Drill.
> View attachment 458123


without me researching the old fashioned hard way, on my own, do you know off the top of your head if i could get a drill plate like that to convert my 8" strikemaster lazer hand auger to drill power?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

RMK said:


> without me researching the old fashioned hard way, on my own, do you know off the top of your head if i could get a drill plate like that to convert my 8" strikemaster lazer hand auger to drill power?


Yeah I almost did last year but we didn't get any freaking ice so I didn't


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry read you're question wrong I bought drill adapter 2 years ago the hammer drill with the handle works sweet


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Think STD has been imbibing the Wild Turkey 😁 😁 😁


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Labatts and newborn babies crying make your head a little goofy


----------

